# انواع اختبارات التربة



## المهندس علي الاسدي (11 أغسطس 2012)

تصنيف نوع التربة. 
ب- تحديد نسبة الرطوبة الطبيعية. 
ج- تحديد حدود اتربرج ( حد السيولة، حد اللدونة ). 
د- تحديد الوحدة الوزنية الجافة للتربة. 
هـ- اختبارات التربة الانتفاخية والانهيارية . 
وهذه الاختبارات وإن كانت بسيطة ويمكن للبلدية القيام بها، فإنها تعطي مساعدة كبيرة للمهندسين بالإضافة إلى المعلومات السابقة في تحديد نوعية التربة السطحية، وتقدير معاملات التربة الضرورية باستخدام معادلات الربط لتصميم الأساسات ومعرفة ما إذا كان هناك مشاكل فنية يستلزم الأمر بحثها والتحري عنها.

الاختبارات الحقلية :- 
يتم عمل الاختبارات الحقلية الضرورية حسب نوع التربة والحاجة إلى إعداد هذه الاختبارات، ومنها:

أ- اختبار الاختراق القياسي. 
ب- اختبار الاختراق الاستاتيكي. 
ج- اختبار مقياس الضغط. 
د- اختبار القص الدوراني. 
هـ- اختبار مقاومة التربة للقص. 
و- اختبار مقياس التمدد الحراري. 
ز- اختبار تحديد معامل نفاذية التربة. 
ح- اختبار تحديد دليل قوة تماسك الصخور. 
ط- تحديد الوحدة الوزنية الجافة للتربة. 
ك- اختبار القرص المحمل. 
ل- اختبار المكافيء الرملي. 
م- تصنيف أنواع التربة والصخور وذلك طبقاً لما يلي:
1- نظام تصنيف التربة الموحد.
2- نظام آشتو لتصنيف التربة.

3 – 4 – الاختبارات المعملية:
يتم شرح طريقة استخراج وحفظ ونقل العينات المقلقلة وغير المقلقلة والآليات المستخدمة في ذلك ، وإجراء الاختبارات الضرورية حسب نوع التربة والحاجة إلى إعداد هذه الاختبارات والتي منها :

أ- تحديد نسبة الرطوبة. 
ب- تحديد حدود اتربرج. 
ج- التدرج الحبيبـي. 
د- الوحدة الوزنية للتربة. 
هـ- الكثافة النسبية. 
و- الوزن النوعي. 
ز- اختبار الدك. 
ح- تحديد نسبة تحمل كاليفورينا. 
ط- اختبار القص المباشر. 
ي- اختبار الضغط الغير محدد. 
ك- اختبار الضغط ثلاثي المحاور. 
ل- تحديد معامل نفاذية التربة. 
م- اختبارات انهيارية أو انتفاخية التربة. 
ن- التحاليل الكيميائية.

وجميع هذه الاختبارات تعطي معلومات كافية لتحديد خصائص التربة ومعاملاتها والمعاملات الأخرى المستخدمة في تصميم الأساسات.

1- طرق أخذ العينات(الجسات)Soil Borings 
الجسات هي حفر أرضية في الموقع المراد استكشافه بأعماق مختلفة يمكن من خلالها الحصول على عينات التربة للتعرف على نوعية وترتيب الطبقات التحتية، ويمكن تنفيذ الحفر إما يدوياً أو بواسطة معدات آلية أخرى، وتوجد عدة طرق للحفر من أهمها:

1 – حفر الاختبارات المكشوفة Test Pits and Open Cuts
يتم عمل حفر الاختبارات المكشوفة يدوياً باستخدام بعض الأدوات المستخدمة باليد ,أو آلياً بحيث تسمح هذه الحفر برؤية طبقات التربة في وضعها الطبيعي وبشكل واضح ، ويجب أن تكون هذه الحفر متسعة بشكل يمكّن من إجراء الاختبارات فيها بحيث لا يقل عرضها عن (0.75) م . وهذه الحفر تعتبر اقتصادية حتى عمق 3م وغير اقتصادية لأعماق أكبر من ذلك أو تحت منسوب المياه الجوفية، ويمكن بواسطة هذه الحفر عمل الاختبارات الدقيقة بالاتجاه الأفقي أو الرأسي، وتؤخذ منها عينات التربة المقلقلة أو غير المقلقلة لإجراء الاختبارات عليها، وتستخدم أيضاً لدراسة الشقوق المكشوفة واستكشاف مناطق الصخر الضعيف، ويلزم أخذ كافة وسائل الحيطة والسلامة لتدعيم جدران الحفر وحمايتها من العوامل الطبيعية حتى يتم الانتهاء من العمل بها وأخذ العينات المطلوبة، ثم ردم هذه الحفر وتسويتها ودكها بالطرق الفنية المناسبة.

2 – الحفر بالمثقاب Auger Boring
يتألف المثقاب من آلة مصنوعة من الفولاذ ولها حافة حادة قادرة على حفر التربة، ويعمل المثقاب يدوياً وآلياً بشكل اقتصادي حتى عمق 5م في التربة اللينة القادرة على الثبات دون انهيار، أما إذا زاد الحفر عن 5م فيتم الاستعانة بمواسير تغليف، وتعتبر هذه الطريقة مناسبة في الحفر التمهيدي، وكذلك في التربة التي بها نسبة كبيرة من الحصى أو الصخرية أو عند حفر عدد كبير من الجسات، ويوضح الشكل رقم(2) الجهاز المستخدم في طريقة الحفر بالمثقاب.


3 – الحفر بالمثقاب وماسورة التغليف ****l and Auger Boring
تشغل أذرع المثقاب باليد أو آلياً بمساعدة برج حفر ثلاثي القوائم ورافعة كبيرة ، ويمكن كسر الأحجار الصغيرة والطبقات الصغيرة من الصخر بمساعدة لقمة إزميل Chisel bit مركبة على أذرع المثقاب ، ويتم إقحام الغلاف بالتربة بواسطة الطرق عليه بمدقة من رافعة ، ويستعمل الجهاز اليدوي في الحفر إلى أعماق تصل إلى (25م) ويصل قطره إلى (200مم) والجهاز الآلي حتى عمق (50م) وتصل عندها أقطار مواسير التغليف وأدوات الحفر من (80) إلى (300) مم وتسخدم هذه الطريقة للحفر في التربة الطينية وخصوصاً الشديدة الصلابة والقاسية منها ، وكذلك في التربة الرملية وتربة الصخور الضعيفة .

4 – الحفر بالطرق Percussion Boring
يستعمل في هذه الطريقة جهاز حفر متنقل يقوم بكسر بنية التربة عبر الطرق المتكرر على سكين أو إسفين للحفر ، ويضاف الماء أثناء العمل ، ويتم رفع ناتج الحفر إلى الخارج على دفعات ، ويمكن من خلال هذه الطريقة الحصول على عينات مقلقلة بواسطة أدوات وأجهزة استخراج العينات في التربة الصخرية .

5 – الحفر بطريقة الاجتراف Wash Boring
يتم حفر التربة بالطرق عليها بإزميل أو آلة حادة ، ويدفع الماء تحت الضغط في أنبوب داخلي قابل للدوران أو الصعود أو النـزول خلال أنبوب غلافي خارجي ، ويتم بواسطة الماء المضغوط استخراج التربة المحفورة من بين الأنبوب الداخلي والغلاف الخارجي حيث يشير ناتج الحفر الذى يخرج من الأعلى إلى نوعية التربة الجاري حفرها ، ولدى حصول تغيير في نوعية ناتج الحفر يتم إيقاف الحفر حيث يعتبر مؤشراً إلى تغيير في نوعية طبقة التربة الجاري حفرها ، ويتم وصل أنبوبة أخذ العينات بنهاية قضيب التخريم أو بالأنبوبة الداخلية عند أخذ عينة من طبقة التربة الجديدة ، ويتابع الحفر . وتستخدم هذه الطريقة في التربة الرملية والطميية والطينية .

6 – الحفر الدوراني Rotary Boring
يتم الحفر بواسطة لقمة دوارة تبقى في تلامس قوي مع قاع الحفر ، وتحمل هذه اللقمة بواسطة مواسير التخريم المجوفة والتي تدار برأس دوار ذو تركيبة ملائمة ، ويضخ سائل الحفر بشكل مستمر إلى الأسفل عبر مواسير التخريم المجوفة من أجل تسهيل عملية الحفر ، وليتم دفع ناتج الحفر إلى الخارج ، ويتكون السائل بشكل عام من الماء ، ويمكن استعمال طين الحفر أو الهواء بدلاً منه ، وذلك حسب نوعية الأجهزة والتربة التي يتم حفرها ، ويتم أخذ العينات بأجهزة خاصة . وهناك طريقتان للحفر الدوراني هما :

1- الحفر المكشوفة Open Holes
ويتم فيها الحفر بواسطة اللقمة الدوارة التي تحفر التربة الداخلة في مجال قطرها ، وتؤخذ العينات من فترة لأخرى ، وتستخدم هذه الطريقة لجميع أنواع التربة المختلفة بما فيها الصخر اللين .

2 – حفر العينات الصخرية Core Drilling
وهي للحفر بالصخر بحيث يمكن الحصول على العينة الصخرية المستمرة للطبقات على كامل عمق الحفر بواسطة الجهاز نفسه .

7 – الحفر باستخدام الحفار المتصل Continuous – Flight Auger
وفي هذه الطريقة يتم إنزال الحفار واستخراج التربة على رأس الحفار بواسطة دفع أنبوبة رقيقة على أعماق طولها (1)م وهذه الطريقة تعتبر أسهل وأسرع الطرق لأخذ العينات وتستخدم في جميع أنواع التربة.

2 - ردم الحفر
عند الانتهاء من عملية الحفر وأخذ العينات يجب إعادة إغلاق الحفر بالتربة الجافة ودكهـا جيداً ، أو أن تصب فيها الخرسانة العادية أو المونة الأسمنتية ، وذلك حتى لا تتسبب هذه الحفر في إنضغاط التربة أو تكون ممراً للمياه الجوفية أو أية أخطار أخرى .

3 – تحديد عدد وعمق الجسات
3 – 1 – عدد الجسات :
يتوقف عدد وبعد الجسات وحفر الاختبارات عن بعضها على مساحة الموقع المطلوب دراسته ، وفي المواقع الكبيرة يتعلق الأمر بطبوغرافية وجيولوجية الموقع ، وكذلك المنشآت المراد إقامتها عليه حسب أهميتها واستعمالاتها علاوة على نوعية التربة نفسها حيث إن الهدف من هذه الجسات هو الحصول على خواص طبقات التربة وسماكاتها وأعماقها وميولها ، ويتوقف أيضاً على نتائج تقرير المسح الابتدائي المشار إليه في الفصل الأول ، ويمكن عمل الجسات مبدئياً على بعد (50م) في كل اتجاه طبقاً لشبكة خطوط متعامدة أو حسب ما يتفق عليه . أما في المشاريع الصغيرة التي لا تتجاوز مساحتها (5.000م2) فإنه يمكن عمل جسات في كل زاوية من زوايا الموقع إضافة إلى جسة في المنتصف ، وفي حالة وجود تكهفات في الحجر الجيري أو وجود تشققات فإنه يلزم عمل جسات متقاربة من (3) إلى (5) م أما إذا لم تحقق عدد الجسات ومواقعها الأهداف المرجوة من حيث الحصول على طبقات التربة وسماكاتها وأعماقها وميولها ، أو إذا أظهرت العينات التي تم الحصول عليها أن هناك تغيراً في خواص التربة تشير إلى أهمية زيادة أخذ العينات في سبيل الوصول إلى نتائج تتفق مع التغيير الذى تمت ملاحظته ، فإنه يجب إعادة النظر في زيادة عدد الجسات وأعماقها وطرق الاختبارات حسب احتياجات الموقع ، لتحقيق الأهداف المرجوة منها ، ويوضح الشكل رقم (4) طريقة توزيع الجسات .

3 – 2 – عمق الجسات :
يتوقف عمق الجسات على نوع المنشآت وحجمها وارتفاعها وشكلها وأوزانها علاوة على نوع التربة وخواصها الميكانيكية ، ويجب أن يشمل العمق على طبقات التربة المساعدة على مقاومة أحمال المنشأة بدون حدوث انضغاط شديد لهذه الطبقات ، أو حصول انهيار فيها ناتج عن القص ، وفي الحالات الاعتيادية لا يقل عمق الجسة عن عشرة أمتار أو ثلاثة أضعاف عرض أكبر قاعدة أيهما أكبر ، ولا بد أن تخترق الجسات جميع الطبقات غير المناسبة كالردميات وطبقات التربة الضعيفة والعضوية إلى الطبقات المتحجرة والسميكة ، وعند وجود طبقة صلبة أو كثيفة سطحية فإنه يلزم امتداد الجسة إلى عمق أكبر للتأكد من عدم وجود طبقات تحتية تتأثر بالاجهادات ، وعند الوصول إلى الطبقات الصخرية فإنه يجب اختراقها بمسافة (1.5) إلى (3) م أو سمك طبقة الصخر أيهما أكبر في حالة الصخر المتماسك و(6)م أو سمك طبقة الصخر أيهما أكبر في حالة الصخر اللين ، ويوضح الشكل رقم (5) أهمية أن يكون عمق الجسات مخترقاً لطبقات التربة المختلفة

4 – عينات التربة

4 – 1 – أماكن استخراج العينات :
تستخرج العينة الأولى من سطح الأرض مباشرة ، وتستخرج العينات التالية بمعدل عينة كل متر على الأقل ، وكذلك عند تغير الطبقات ، ويجب أخذ الحيطة والحذر حتى لا يحصل إغفال اكتشاف طبقات من التربة ذات سماكات صغيرة ، كما يجب أن تكون كمية العينات كافية لإجراء الاختبارات المطلوبة .

4 – 2 – أخذ العينات :
يعتبر أخذ العينات من أهم مراحل الأعمال الجيوتقنية ، ولا تقل أهميته عن الاختبارات التي ستجري عليها ، لذا فإنه من الضروري تحري الدقة والحيطة عند أخذ العينات وطريقة تعبئتها لتكون عينات ممثلة لطبيعة التربة الأصلية ، ويتم أخذ عينات في التربة المفككة والمتماسكة إما المقلقلة أو غير المقلقلة ومن أماكن تخزين التربة Stockpiles على النحو التالي :-

1 – عينات التربة المفككة Cohesionless Soil Sampling : 
من الصعب الحصول على عينات غير مقلقلة في التربة المفككة كالتربة الرملية أو التربة التي بها نسبة كبيرة من الركام ، وتؤخذ عينات بحد أدنى من القلقلة بواسطة أنابيب أخذ العينات الرقيقة الحواف ، وفي بعض الأحيان يتم أخذ العينات عن طريق تجميد المنطقة المحيطة بالعينة ، ولصعوبة الحصول على عينات جيدة فإنه يجري عادة عمل بعض الاختبارات الحقلية في الموقع ، ويتم أخذ العينات المقلقلة إما يدوياً باستخدام أدوات الحفر اليدوية مثل الكريك والبريمة Auger أو آلياً باستخدام معدات الحفر الآلية بالأعماق التي يحددها المهندس المشرف ، وذلك لعمل اختبارات الوحدة الوزنية والوزن النوعي للتربة وتصنيف التربة والتحليل الميكانيكي وتحديد نسبة تحمل كاليفورنيا والاختبارات الكيميائية وغيرها في المعمل .

2 – العينات المقلقلة Disturbed Sampling :
وهي العينات التي يكون فيها بنية التربة متفككة وخواصها الميكانيكية قد تغيرت أثناء أخذ العينة ، ويمكن أخذها بالطريقة اليدوية . أما في التربة المتماسكة فيمكن أخذها أثناء الحفر بالمثقاب أو بالمثقاب وماسورة التغليف . أما في الصخر فإنه يمكن أخذ العينات أثناء الحفر بطريقة الاجتراف أو الطرق أو الحفر الدوراني .

3 – العينات الغير مقلقلة Undisturbed Sampling :
وتكون عينات التربة هذه محتفظة ببنيتها وخواصها الأصلية ، ويمكن الحصول عليها من التربة المتماسكة بطريقة القطع باليد للحصول عليها كتلة واحدة عن طريق أنبوب استخراج العينات ذو الحافة القاطعة . أما في التربة الصخرية فيتم الحصول عليها بطريقة الحفر الدوراني حيث يتم الحصول على عينة مستمرة على عمق الحفر بواسطة الجهاز نفسه .

4 – عينات التربة من الأكوام وأماكن التخزين Stockpiles Sampling :
في حالة وجود التربة على شكل أكوام في أماكن التخزين أو حول أماكن الحفر يجب تحري الدقة والحذر في أن تكون العينات ممثلة حيث إن طريقـة وضعها على شكل أكوام يساعد على تفرقة حبيبات التربة وتدحرج المواد الخشنة Coarse Aggregates إلى أسفل الكوم ، لذلك لابد من أخذ العينات من عدة أماكن متفرقة في الكوم مع ضرورة إزالة الطبقة العلوية من الكوم والتي تعرضت للعوامل الجوية وتفرقة في الجزيئات ، أما في حالة أخذ العينات من الحفر والخنادق Trenches فيتم أخذ العينات من جانبي الحفرة ومن أسفلها من أماكن متفرقة . وعند ملاحظة وجود طبقات مختلفة للتربة فإنه يلزم أخذ عينات ممثلة لكل طبقة على حدة بنفس الطريقة السابقة مع أهمية تسجيل البيانات أولاً بأول .

5 – عينات الصخور Rock Sampling :
عند استخراج عينات الصخور يتم استخدام الأجهزة الخاصة باستخراج عينات التربة بعد استبدال أجهزة الحفر بالصخور ، ويستحسن استشارة من له خبرة ومعرفة في جيولوجيا المنطقة وأنواع الصخور الموجودة لتحديد مدى قوة وتحمل الصخر ومدى الحاجة لأخذ عينات منه . وفي الصخور المتماسكة يتم أخذ عينات اسطوانية لإجراء تجارب الضغط عليها ، أما في حالة الصخر اللين والهش فيمكن استخراج العينات بعد حقنها بالأسمنت لربط أجزاء الصخر مع بعضها ، ويمكن من خلال وضع الأسمنت في الحفر المتجاورة معرفة اتجاه وترتيب التشققات في الطبقات الصخرية .

4 – 3 – تعبئة العينات :
يتم تعبئة العينات فور الحصول عليها بأوعية يحكم إغلاقها مثل الأوعية البلاستيكية أو في أكياس من البلاستيك ، ومن ثم توضع داخل أكياس من النسيج مع أخذ الحيطة والحذر بعدم دكها عند إدخالها بالكيس ، ويجب أن تملأ العينة الوعاء ما أمكن ، وفي حالة كون العينة من العينات المستمرة كعينات الصخور فيتم حفظها في علب ذات تقسيمات بأقطار مناسبة بحيث تمسك بالعينات دون ضغطها ، أما في حالة استخراج العينات الغير مقلقلة فيجب حماية هذه العينات بطرق مناسبة من الجفاف أو من تغير حجمها أو إنزلاقها في الوعاء ، وبالنسبة للعينات المأخوذة من التربة المتماسكة والمقطوعة على هيئة مكعبات فإنه يمكن أن تغطى العينات جيداً بطبقة أو أكثر من الشمع ، وتوضع كل عينة على حدة في غلاف خارجي له نفس أبعادها من الخشب أو ما شابهه لحمايتها أثناء النقل .

4 – 4 – نقل وتخزين العينات :
في جميع الأحوال يجب تسجيل البيانات التالية عند أخذ العينات :
– الموقع العام مع إيضاحه على رسم كروكي .
– المعلومات العامة عن المشروع .
– رقم الحفرة وأبعادها .
– عدد العينات وأماكن استخراجها .
– تاريخ أخذ العينة وحالة الطقس .
– طريقة أخذ العينات .
– المساحة أو الكمية التقريبية .
– منسوب المياه الجوفية في حالة اكتشافه .
– وصف عام للتربة .
- أية معلومات أو ملاحظات أخرى يراها من يقوم على أخذ العينات .

وتوضع الأنابيب في أرفف خشبية مخصصة لهذا الغرض ، وذلك للتأكد من وضعها في موضع رأسي وعدم تحركها أثناء النقل ، وتبقى على هذا الوضع حتى يتم استلامها من قبل فنيي المعمل ، ويجب أيضاً حماية العينات من أشعة الشمس والحرارة العالية ، وكذلك من التجمد وحمايتها أثناء النقل من الاهتزازات ومن تحطم حاويات العينات ، ويفضل إرسال العينات الغير مقلقلة إلى المعمل فور استخراجها وتخزينها في أماكن معتدلة الحرارة .

وتؤثر طريقة أخذ العينات ونقلها أو طريقة تجهيزها للاختبارت المعملية وخصوصاً العينات الغير مقلقلة منها على نتائج اختبارات القص ، وذلك بزيادة في ضغط الماء الزائد Excess Pore Water Pressure أو انخفاض في قيمة الضغط الفعلية Effective Stresses ولحماية العينات من هذه القلقلة لابد من اتباع مايلي :
– استخدام أنابيب أخذ العينات ذات الحافة الرقيقة والتي تكون نسبة المساحة للقطر الخارجي والداخلي لحافة الأنبوبة فيها من 10 – 15? .
– أن تكون نسبة طول العينة إلى قطرها أقل من 4 .
– التقليل من كمية الاحتكاك داخل أنبوبة أخذ العينات .
– المحافظة على العينات عند نقلها من الحركة والاهتزازات .
– المحافظة على العينات عند قصها وتجهيزها للاختبار في المعمل والحرص على عدم دكها .
– المحافظة على نسبة الرطوبة الطبيعية لعينات التربة .
– استخدام أنبوب أخذ العينات من نوع المكبس Piston-Sampler كلما أمكن ذلك .
– استخدام سائل كثيف أو وحل عند أخذ عينات الطين الناعمة .

5 – تحديد منسوب المياه الجوفية
يعتبر تحديد منسوب المياه الجوفية من الأعمال المهمة للدراسات الجيوتقنية وخصوصاً إذا ما كان منسوب المياه في نطاق تنفيذ الأساسات حيث إن معظم المشاكل الفنية التي لها علاقة بالتربة تكون بسبب المياه الجوفية ، ويتم قياس منسوب المياه فور اكتشافها ، ثم تقاس يومياً عند بداية ونهاية يوم العمل ، وكذلك في فترة انقطاع طويلة (إذا حدث ذلك) ثم تقاس قبل ردم مكان الجسة ويتم تسجيل النتائج ، وإذا تبين وجود تذبذب في منسوب المياه فإنه يجب معرفة متى وعلى أي عمق يحصل هذا التذبذب وما هي مناسيب الماء في بدايته ونهايته ، ويحدد منسوب المياه الجوفية بالمنسوب الذى يثبت سطح المياه الحر عنده ، ويترك فترة زمنية مناسبة للسماح للمياه بالارتفاع داخـل ماسورة الجسة إلى المنسوب الأصلي للمياه الجوفية ، وتكون هذه الفترة عادة (24) ساعة للتربة متوسطة النفاذية ، أما التربة الضعيفة النفاذية كالتربة الطينية فتمتد هذه الفترة إلى عدة أيام أو أسابيع ، ويمكن أيضاً تثبيت أنبوبة "بيزوميترية" في ثقب الجسة وملاحظة منسوب المياه الجوفية على فترات زمنية وتسجيل أية تغيرات والتأكد من المنسوب النهائي ، و إذا حصل أثناء الحفر أن ثقبت طبقة تربة حاجزة للمياه وكان أسفلها مخزون ماء طبيعي فلا بد من إعادة وضع هذه الطبقة إلى الوضع الأصلي بعد الانتهاء من عمل الجسات وأخذ العينات ، وتؤخذ عينات من المياه الجوفية من أعماق مختلفة لإجراء التحاليل الكيميائية عليها ، ويفضل إرسال العينات إلى المعمل فور الحصول عليها ، ولايلتفت للعينات التي تم استخراجها منذ مدة أطول من أسبوع ، ويتم حمايتها من الحرارة والبرودة وأشعة الشمس أثناء النقل والتخزين ، وفي حالة وجود منسوب المياه الجوفية مرتفعاً ويغطي مستوى الأساسات فلا بد من أن يحتوي تقرير الدراسة على التوصيات اللازمة للطرق الفنية لنـزح المياه الجوفية أثناء عملية الحفر للأساسات والبناء وطريقة عزلها عن المياه .


1 – اختبار الاختراق القياسي Standard Penetration Test ,SPT :
يعد هذا الاختبار من الاختبارات المهمة لتحديد مقاومة التربة الرملية أثناء تنفيذ الجسة، وهو من أسهل الطرق وأفضلها لمعرفة قيمة زاوية الاحتكاك الداخلي وكثافة التربة الرملية . ويتلخص عمل هذا الاختبار في إسقاط مطرقة خاصة وزنها 63.5كجم من ارتفاع 760مم على أنبوبة الجهاز لتدخل مسافة 460مم في التربة، ومن ثم حساب عدد الدقات (N)لاختراق آخر 305مم، ويتم إيقاف الاختبار في حالة الحصول على 100دقة أو 10 دقات متتالية بدون اختراق ، وفي بعض الأحيان يتم تسجيل عدد الدقات التي يتم الحصول عليها منسوبة إلى 100 بمعنى أنها عدد الدقات التي اخترقت 100مم . وبالرغم من أن هذا الاختبار قد وضع أساساً للتربة المفككة لصعوبة الحصول على عينات غير مقلقلة للرمل إلا أن هذا الاختبار قد ينفذ في التربة المتماسكة، ويجب الحذر عند استخدام نتائجه في هذه الحالة وذلك لعدم دقة النتائج لاحتواء التربة المتماسكة على الماء.


2 – اختبار الاختراق الاستاتيكي Cone Penetration Test ,CPT :
يستخدم هذا الاختبار في جميع أنواع التربة ماعدا التربة الطينية القاسية والركامية، ويجرى الاختبار بدفع مخروط الجهاز إلى التربة بسرعة 10 إلى 20 مم /دقيقة وقياس مقاومة رأس المخروط ومقاومة احتكاك جوانب ماسورة مثبتة أعلى المخروط، وتستخدم نتائج هذا الاختبار في تقدير حمل خوازيق الارتكاز والاحتكاك المستخدم في الأساسات العميقة، ويمكن أيضاً تقدير تحمل التربة وتقدير الهبوط للأساسات، ويأتي الجهاز في عدة أنواع منها المخروط السيزمي والذي يمكن من خلاله قياس معامل القص الديناميكي.

3 – اختبار مقياس الضغط Pressuremeter :
يتكون جهاز مقياس الضغط من جزأين رئيسيين هما: المجس Probe وجهاز قياس الضغط الحجمي Pressure – Volumeter موصلين بأنبوبة بلاستيكية يمر من خلالها الماء أو الغاز، ويعمل الجهاز عن طريق تسجيل التغير الحاصل في الضغط والحجم ورسمها في منحنى والتي يمكن من خلالها تحديد الثوابت المرنة للتربة Elastic Constants ومعامل القص للتربة Shear Strength ويستخدم هذا الاختبار في التربة الناعمة.

4 – اختبار القص الدورانيTest Vane Shear:
يستخدم هذا الاختبار لتحديد معامل القص للتربة ضعيفة التباين والحساسة والضعيفة والمغمورة بالمياه التي لا يمكن أخذ عينات منها لإجراء الاختبارات المعملية، ويعمل الجهاز عن طريق قياس عزم اللي Torque اللازم عند إدخال الريش الموجودة في مؤخرة الجهاز Vanes في التربة حتى الامتناع وتحليل المعلومات المسجلة لتحديد مقاومة التربة للقص.

5 – اختبار مقاومة التربة القص Borehole Shear Device :
يستخدم الاختبار لجميع أنواع التربة ذات الحبيبات الدقيقة بحفر حفرة قطرها 76مم رأسية أو أفقية أو مائلة لعمق أكبر من المكان المراد قياس مقاومة التربة فيه، وبعد ذلك يتم إدخال رأس الجهاز بعناية في الحفرة إلى النقطة المراد قياس مقاومة التربة فيها، ثم يفتح قسما الجهاز الموجودة في اسطوانة، ويتم الضغط على السطح عن طريق الأنابيب، ثم تسحب الأسطوانة ويسجل مقدار السحب والمسافة والضغط والتي منها يتم تقدير مقاومة التربة للقص ، ويوضح الشكل رقم (6) جهاز اختبار مقاومة التربة في الحقل .





جهاز اختبار مقاومة التربة للقص في الحقل


6 – اختبار مقياس التمدد الحراري Dilatometer:
يتكون جهاز الاختبار من مجس وغشاء مطاطي قابل للتمدد، وتستخدم فيه أجهزة الاختراق القياسي أو الاستاتيكي لدفع الجهاز في الجسة للأعماق المطلوبة، ويعمل جهاز الاختبار عن طريق إدخال المجس إلى العمق المطلوب إجراء الاختبار عليه، ومن ثم زيادة الضغط تدريجياً حتى يمتد الغشاء المطاطي بمقدار 1.1مم إلى التربة المجاورة، ثم إنقاص الضغط بمثل ضغط الماء الزائد في التربة Excess Pore Water Pressure ثم تكرر العملية على عمق يزيد عن العمق الأول بـ 150 إلى 200مم وتسجل المعلومات، وهكذا حتى يتم الوصول إلى الأعماق المطلوبة. ويعتبر هذا الاختبار سريعاً حيث يمكن الوصول إلى عمق 10م في خلال نصف ساعة من بداية الاختبار، ويستخدم هذا الاختبار للحصول على جميع معاملات التربة الضرورية .

7 – اختبار تحديد نفاذية التربة Field Permeability :
يستخدم في هذا الجهاز مقياس الضغط Piezometer لقياس نفاذية التربة عن طريق أنابيب المياه القائمة برفع وخفض الماء من موقع التوازن وأخذ قراءات في فترات متقطعة لمستوى الماء مع الوقت اللازم للوصول إليه حتى يعود منسوب الماء إلى موقع التوازن الأصلي، وتحليل هذه المعلومات لاستنتاج معامل النفاذية K .

8 – اختبار الوحدة الوزنية الجافة للتربة Dry Unit Weight :
تعتبر الوحدة الوزنية الجافة من أهم معاملات التربة التي تستخدم في الحسابات الهندسية للتربة وفي عمليات الدك والجودة الفنية لها، وهناك عدة طرق لتحديد قيمة الوحدة الوزنية الجافة في الحقل منها طريقة الرمل والقمع Sand – Cone والطريقة النووية Nuclear باستخدام الجهاز النووي وغيرها، وتساوي الوحدة الوزنية الرطبة للتربة وزن التربة على حجمها.

9 – اختبار القرص المحمل Plate Bearing Test :
يستخدم هذا الجهاز لقياس قدرة تحمل التربة لمواد الرصف والأحمال المارة عليها، ويستخدم في الاختبار أقراص معدنية مستديرة أقطارها 300، 450، 600، 750 مم ويتم تحميل هذه الأقراص بواسطة رافعة ميكانيكية أو هيدروليكية، ويقاس مقدار هبوط الأقراص بمؤشرات من ثلاثة إلى أربعة، والذي منه يستنتج مقدار الجهد الواقع على التربة أسفل القرص.

10- اختبار تحديد دليل قوة تماسك الصخر Rock Quality Designation, RQD:
في هذا الاختبار يمكن معرفة قوة تماسك الصخر ووصف كمية التكسر في الموقع، وتتلخص الطريقة في حساب أطوال قطع الصخر المستخرجة من الحفر الاختبارية داخل أنبوبة العينة والتي يزيد أطوالها عن 4 بوصة (101.6مم ) وقسمته على طول العينة، وهذه النسبة تمثل المردود مـن الصخر،


----------



## م.قيس (11 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير

المهندس قيس


----------



## فراج محمود (17 سبتمبر 2012)

مجهود رائع وشرح لطيف منك مهندس


----------



## كسار (12 نوفمبر 2012)

سؤال أخي العزيز
ما هي العلاقة بين المقاومة الديناميكية التي نحصل عليها من الاختبار الثالث(اختبار مقياس الضغط) و تحمل التربة التصميمي الذي نحصل عليه من تجربة الاختراق القياسي الأولى؟


----------



## eng mohamoud11 (12 نوفمبر 2012)

جزيييييييييييييييييييل الشكر


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (13 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## eng-ahmed rafaat (16 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير علي هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## saadson (24 ديسمبر 2012)

تسلم يا باشمهندس بس ياؤيت لو اعطيتنا تفصيل عن اختبار تحميل التربة بالموقع لانى محتاجه


----------



## مهندسة ديلارا (25 ديسمبر 2013)

مجهود رائع


----------



## tarek8574 (18 أبريل 2014)

اخي الكريم
كيف يمكن ان احمي الجدار الاستنادي من الماء خلفه اي كيف لي ان اصرف الماء المتجمع خلف الجدار الاستنادي بحيث لا ينفذ الى داخل المنزل.


----------



## asdaswan (25 مايو 2014)

saadson قال:


> تسلم يا باشمهندس بس ياؤيت لو اعطيتنا تفصيل عن اختبار تحميل التربة بالموقع لانى محتاجه


فى الموقع ده حتلاقى شرح كويس
Plate Load Test - Determine Bearing Capacity of Soils | The Construction Civil
وده فيديو بس بالهندى 
Plate Bearing Test - YouTube
وده شرح كويس 
http://elearning.vtu.ac.in/10/enotes/06CV64/Unit7-SKP.pdf


----------

